# RS SU1509 Guide spacing?



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Trying to find the recommended guides and spacing for the discontinued SU1509

I've misplaced a notebook full of my rod recipes and need the info asap, trying to avoid the hassle of taping it up to work out the spacing.

Thanks!


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Tacpayn will prob help you out. I'm too lazy to go up and get mine. I will post this afternoon.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Walt not sure if it helps but I have the guide spacing I used on an Allstar 1509

Tip-7",15-1/8",24-1/2",35-1/4",47-5/8",61-7/8",78-1/4"

John


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Here is mine from the tip,
5.5, 12,21,32,43.5,59.5,79.0
I used a from tip12,12,12,12,16,20,25


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

On mine from tip.
6-11-18-26 1/2-37-48 1/4-63-81 1/2
12 tip,12,12,12,12,12,16,20,25


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Looks like mine except.*

Well I dont have mine anymore. But I used a 20 12, then 10's. ( I like the smaller guides..


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

thanks guys


----------

